# Vasectomy side effects



## Phil_n.ireland (May 19, 2013)

I've been married for 5 years and in that time we have had 3 children, I'm 27 but we definitely don't want any more kids, I've been to see my doctor and I'm waiting on word from hospital to go for a vasectomy, a guy from my juijitsu class said he wouldn't recommend it to anyone he said it changed his personality in a whole he said it turned him into a whimp,I looked this up on google and there is plenty of people reporting this but Also plenty saying it had no affect, has anyone on here had it done and has it had any impact on them?


If size mattered the elephant would be king of the jungle


----------



## K-man (May 19, 2013)

Not from first hand experience, I have quite a number of friends who have had vasectomies. None have experienced any problems, after the initial bruising and swelling, and it certainly hasn't changed their personalities in any way.  :asian:


----------



## Phil_n.ireland (May 19, 2013)

Thanks some people have told me it may be a mental thing for some people maybe they feel less of a man as there unable to reproduce


If size mattered the elephant would be king of the jungle


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2013)

A vasectomy doesn't remove the testicles; it just severs the connection to the urethra.  Any personality changes would be purely mental...


----------



## Cyriacus (May 19, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> A vasectomy doesn't remove the testicles; it just severs the connection to the urethra.  Any personality changes would be purely mental...


Since this is in the locker room, i feel like i can make a bad joke about how there is *one* thing that would be different as a result of the change, and depending on how often he triggers the effect, it might have a sustained psychological effect.


----------



## Tgace (May 19, 2013)

I had one...I feel no different.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisBreene (May 19, 2013)

Phil_n.ireland said:


> I've been married for 5 years and in that time we have had 3 children, I'm 27 but we definitely don't want any more kids, I've been to see my doctor and I'm waiting on word from hospital to go for a vasectomy, a guy from my juijitsu class said he wouldn't recommend it to anyone he said it changed his personality in a whole he said it turned him into a whimp,I looked this up on google and there is plenty of people reporting this but Also plenty saying it had no affect, has anyone on here had it done and has it had any impact on them?
> 
> 
> If size mattered the elephant would be king of the jungle



I've had one and aside from a little localized tenderness that resolved promptly there have been no side effects.  There really aren't any changes that would cause side effects either.  I wouldn't worry about it; the side effects from having more kids than you want are considerably greater.


----------



## Tgace (May 19, 2013)

Compared to what the hormones in BC can do to your wife over time...the vasectomy is worth it.


----------



## granfire (May 19, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Compared to what the hormones in BC can do to your wife over time...the vasectomy is worth it.



thanks for pointing that out. 

being female, I can't really discuss 'Down Town Land' (thanks Tim Taylor) intelligently. 
but I do applaud all you gentlemen for taking responsibility in the matter. Pills and condoms can fail and getting her tubes ties is a rather invasive procedure for a woman 9and not without risks down the road as I understand)

But it seems that guys seem to tie their self worth to their swimmer friends. Silly, if you ask me. (and with three kids, I think you need not worry about your abilities in that area) 

With a quick salute, I am bowing out.....


----------



## cdunn (May 20, 2013)

From personal experience: 

Short term: Swelling, tenderness. Give it a week or two longer than the doctor says before returning to martial arts, especially grappling or kicking.

Long term: A fatter wallet and better sex.


----------



## Instructor (May 20, 2013)

I've had one.  Quite possibly one of the smartest things I've ever done.  I haven't noticed any personality changes.  It really wasn't all that bad.  I drove myself home afterwords.  Frozen peas and carrots in a plastic baggy are something you need to have on hand.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 20, 2013)

If your friend thinks his vasectomy made him a wimp, then he was already a wimp. There's absolutely nothing done during a vasectomy that would affect your personality. All a vasectomy does is prevent sperm from mixing with the other components of semen during ejaculation. What happens to the sperm? Same thing that happens if you don't have sex. It dies and is absorbed by the body.


----------



## Ceicei (May 20, 2013)

My husband had his vasectomy after our four kids joined our family.  Since we don't have to worry about any more pregnancies, our sexual relationship became much better and more enjoyable.  The surgery didn't turn him into a wimp.  He still has the same drives (testicles aren't removed).

Ceicei


----------

